# encaissements non lettrés



## WordCare

Hello, 
How would you define this phrase, please? I am looking for a Rumanian equivalent but an English definition would do, too. 

Any accountants or bankers out there?... 
Thank you,


----------



## oprea_Rd

"encaissements" inseamna "incasari"; "non lettrè" s-ar traduce "analfabet"..

variante:
"incasari nealfabetizati"
"casa nealfabetizati"

In English: "receipts not literate"


----------



## anto33

Can you provide us with a full sentence so that we can see the context? 

Encaissement= _încasare_ but also _ambalare_
Encaissement_= cheque cashing,_ (formal)_ encashment_


----------



## WordCare

It's an entry in an accounting table - talking about receipts from/disbursements to customers (encaissements/decaissements). 
Apparently, both present two categories, lettrés and non lettrés. I wonder what that means in accounting... 

My vague guess is încasări necalificate/nedefinite/neînsoţite de ceva... something along those lines...
Mulţumesc,


----------



## anto33

I can translate precisely neither in Romanian nor in English the exact denomination of *encaissements non lettrés. *I could give you an example:The company received a payment from a customer that is posted to an account; after that the accountant assigns it on an open invoice. I am not 100% sure whether the correspondence with the Romanian account would be: „ Contul 418- Clienţi-facturi de întocmit”. Let's wait the opinion of another specialist.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hi,

Not an specialist here but I think that means:
- without banker's draft

Wait for more opinion.


----------



## WordCare

Cintia&Martine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not an specialist here but I think that means:
> - without banker's draft
> 
> Wait for more opinion.


 
Thank you, Cintia&Martine. I think so, too. I have asked on other websites and I have received a couple of answers that are very close to yours.
Thank you again,


----------

